# Episodic DP could turn permanent?



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

About a month ago I smoked weed and I started freaking out, and I thought I was going crazy, I felt derealization and depersonalized, I came back home and went to sleep and slept the depersonalization off, and then 4 days later the derealization went away. However about two weeks ago the derealization came back after I had a dream about it. This time it won't go away and on Friday afternoon I had a meltdown and then the depersonalization came again, it lasted all night but was gone by the morning but it happened again last night and still hasn't gone. Is it possible if I keep having depersonalization induced anxiety, it could stay? Does anyone know some good ways to get over DP/DR?


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

thats how my dp/dr was triggered AGAIN. i had a dream about it and my old friend came back after 5 years.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

before relapsing bad, i had a lot of episodes of it usually when tired or after eating. at this point i dont even know if its dp :l


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

brizia2093 said:


> before relapsing bad, i had a lot of episodes of it usually when tired or after eating. at this point i dont even know if its dp :l


How long did your episodes usually last?


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Also, how long have you been DP/DR since your relapse? What was the dream about? My dream was about when I smoked weed and then I felt my mind lifting out of my body and then I woke up and I was like that


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

Dreams can just be the mind processing a scare, so when you wake up it's best to just dismiss anything you might have been dreaming and focus on something around you, something practical, ideally enjoyable. This helps the mind reassess.

The thing is not to start fixating on any sensations - anxiety can be a myriad of things!

There are lots of ways to self calm, like slowing your breath, watching the breath, progressive relaxation (sometimes called a body-scan).


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Phantasm said:


> Dreams can just be the mind processing a scare, so when you wake up it's best to just dismiss anything you might have been dreaming and focus on something around you, something practical, ideally enjoyable. This helps the mind reassess.
> 
> The thing is not to start fixating on any sensations - anxiety can be a myriad of things!
> 
> There are lots of ways to self calm, like slowing your breath, watching the breath, progressive relaxation (sometimes called a body-scan).


Thank you for this advice. Today I was having quite a bad day with my DR. Like totally spaced out, but I've just focused on multiple things, described them to myself, touched them etc. It helped a lot.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

My stronf episodes would last like less than a minute, but i would start feeling like drunk only in the afternoon and worst after eating. At this point i dont know if its dp or something to do with my health i havent heard anyone saying somethibf like this :/ my dream was a triple false awakening and i couldnt wake up but when i did wake my heart was pounding and i was walking around my home not knowing if i was awake or sleeping, i had many false awakenings after that one and many panic attacks , i was going through alot ???? but all those things are gone now, i feel like im in a dream and ive been like this almost for 2 months, many anxiety symptoms are gone now. For sure i know i have anxiety but idk if im depersonalized or have health problems.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

brizia2093 said:


> My stronf episodes would last like less than a minute, but i would start feeling like drunk only in the afternoon and worst after eating. At this point i dont know if its dp or something to do with my health i havent heard anyone saying somethibf like this :/ my dream was a triple false awakening and i couldnt wake up but when i did wake my heart was pounding and i was walking around my home not knowing if i was awake or sleeping, i had many false awakenings after that one and many panic attacks , i was going through alot but all those things are gone now, i feel like im in a dream and ive been like this almost for 2 months, many anxiety symptoms are gone now. For sure i know i have anxiety but idk if im depersonalized or have health problems.


Do you struggle to fall asleep? I do ever since I had the dream, and I keep having auditory hallucinations whilst dropping off to sleep, or I feel like I'm depersonalizing again, and that makes me struggle to sleep. Have you been to a psychiatrist about it?


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

the first weeks i would sleep only 4 to 5 hours, and while i was trying to sleep my mind kept racing making up stories and all of that i was dreaming asleep. and then i would freak out and open my eyes, also those things are vanishing now, i can sleep up to 10 hrs now


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

i also have vivid dreans and nightmares


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

brizia2093 said:


> the first weeks i would sleep only 4 to 5 hours, and while i was trying to sleep my mind kept racing making up stories and all of that i was dreaming asleep. and then i would freak out and open my eyes, also those things are vanishing now, i can sleep up to 10 hrs now


I also freak out and open my eyes because I feel my body sinking, but hopefully when my DR is gone that will go too.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

brizia2093 said:


> i also have vivid dreans and nightmares


I never used to dream but ever since I got DR it's like I'm more prone to them, is it the same for you?


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah almost everyone who gets dp also develops anxiety or first anxiety than dp, you are very anxious probably when you are trying to sleep, online there techniques to relax before going to sleep. I still struggle once in a while to fall sleep but fully sleep my 8-10 hours.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wellbefore dp i never put attention to my dreams or if i dreamed. But evee since my anxiety symptoms started i get really weird dreams or nightmares that i wake up realy confused, and since they are really vivid and dp feels like you are dreaming....well..thats though :/ if my sleeping life wasnt so fucked up right now i think dp wouldnt have been here for long. I dont have a problem too much with dp during the day, i dont pay atttention to it too much. but my dreams suck....


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dude, here's some advice for episodic DP, take it or leave it:

-Don't hang around here for any length of time. You don't need to. For chronic sufferers it's helpful to vent and discuss but I imagine it makes episodic sufferers worse by keeping DP on their minds and thinking of scary new possibilities. The vast majority of episodic DP, I'd say, doesn't turn into chronic DP.
-The harder you worry about DP symptoms, the longer they might stick around. Don't treat them like a fatal enemy - they're just some weird symptoms you're going to get every now and then for a while.

-Don't feel that you need to worry about it too much. It's just a stress response from a weird experience, and those with drug-induced DP tend to do better (anecdotally) than those who get it organically. Give it a few months!
-Accept that you're going to get some weird dreamy effects for a bit - don't fight them, just get on with what you need to do to the best of your ability. Things that require your whole attention are the best for 'resetting' your mind back to normality.

-Look after yourself a little. Lay off any psychoactive drugs, easy on the alcohol and try to eat well, sleep well, exercise and socialise. Boring old advice I know, but it helps your body get back to normal.

Just some basic tips, you'll be fine!


----------

